# Irish nationals entitlement requirements for UK contributory state pension



## Modestus2416 (26 Apr 2012)

I am retiring in Ireland and will be getting the state old age pension-I worked for 2 years in the 1970s in the UK -am I entitled to any old age pension payment from the UK for the period I worked in England and if so what is the minimum requirement


----------



## gipimann (26 Apr 2012)

Here is some information from the DirectGovUK website on pensions which may be of help.

http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Pensionsandretirementplanning/StatePension/DG_183754


----------



## Jim2007 (26 Apr 2012)

Modestus2416 said:


> I am retiring in Ireland and will be getting the state old age pension-I worked for 2 years in the 1970s in the UK -am I entitled to any old age pension payment from the UK for the period I worked in England and if so what is the minimum requirement



Under EU rules your contributions in all EU states will be taken into account in determining your entitlements.  It's a complex set of rules and regulations, but it does ensure that you get the maximum benefit from your contributions.

Here is an example from the Citizens advice

And another link


----------



## Black Sheep (28 Apr 2012)

If you have a full rate of pension from Ireland that is the maximum rate you can receive from the Irish State (230.30). Any Adult dependent rate would be added to that if applicable.
You should contact the International Section of the UK Pensions Office in Newcastle. It's quite possible that there may be a small pension there for you. Perhaps 3 or 4 pounds a week and would be paid annually.

It would make things a lot easier if you had your National Insurance number.


----------

